# Magaluf 2014



## bertie.sledger (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello

Can anyone who has done previous summer seasons working in Magaluf explain how obtainable (any) jobs are around the beginning of April.

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bertie.sledger said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone who has done previous summer seasons working in Magaluf explain how obtainable (any) jobs are around the beginning of April.
> 
> Thank you


I'm not sure to be honest. Theres such high unemployment, that the locals will be the first to grab any work???

Jo xxx


----------

